# J pouch Polypectomy



## slwitt (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a Coding situation I have never had before. A patient with a previous total colectomy returned and physician inserted a gastroscope rectally advanced it about 15 cm to the end of the J-pouch. When it was Retroflexed a small polyp was biopsied at the anastomotic line. Does anyone have suggestions of what type of procedure code to use for this? 

 I appreciate any guidance on this issue.


----------



## KimmHall (Jan 2, 2008)

*J Pouch polypectomy*

Given that the physcian only advanced 15 cm I would use a 45305-proctosigmoidoscopy with biopsy.If the polyp is adenomatous then the dx code would be 211.4.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Bella Cullen (Apr 22, 2008)

I would say 44386 which is Endoscopic evaluation of small intestinal pouch w/ biopsy.


----------

